# sorn query



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

I deregistered my car when I came to live in Italy and now wonder if it is possible to reregister it in order to drive to the uk has anyone done this? thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorn means its scrapped I bellive and its not legal here or in England correct me if iam wrong all you people who understand the law on cars


----------

